# Ακτινοβολίες



## daeman (Sep 14, 2009)

Από άρθρο στα ΝΕΑ (1-9-09):
«Κινητά τηλέφωνα και όγκοι στον εγκέφαλο: 15 λόγοι ανησυχίας» είναι ο τίτλος μιας νέας έκθεσης με την υπογραφή 43 καταξιωμένων επιστημόνων από 14 χώρες, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της Ελλάδας. Οι ερευνητές βάζουν στο στόχαστρο την Ιnterphone, τη μεγαλύτερη επιδημιολογική έρευνα στον τομέα που όμως (αυτο)υπονομεύεται από συνεχείς καθυστερήσεις, και εφιστούν την προσοχή όλων μας. 

Η συνέχεια εδώ: http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=2&artid=4534015

Αντιγράφω μόνο τα προτεινόμενα μέτρα προστασίας από την ακτινοβολία των κινητών:

Χρησιμοποιείτε ενσύρματο ακουστικό ή τη λειτουργία ανοιχτής ακρόασης για να μιλήσετε- ή στείλτε SΜS. Κρατάτε το κινητό μακριά από το σώμα σας - ποτέ μην το βάζετε σε τσέπες. 

Αποφεύγετε τη χρήση του κινητού όταν ταξιδεύετε με αυτοκίνητο, τρένο ή λεωφορείο, καθώς και όταν βρίσκεστε στην εξοχή, μακριά από κεραία: σε κάθε μία από αυτές τις περιπτώσεις αυξάνεται η ισχύς της ακτινοβολίας. Χρησιμοποιείτε το κινητό σαν αυτόματο τηλεφωνητή. Έχετέ το κλειστό μέχρι να θελήσετε να δείτε ποιος σας έχει καλέσει. Κατόπιν, και εφόσον χρειάζεται, καλέστε χρησιμοποιώντας τα βήματα 5 ή 1. Χρησιμοποιείτε, όποτε είναι δυνατόν, ενσύρματη σταθερή συσκευή αντί για ασύρματο τηλέφωνο- σταθερό ή κινητό. 

Αποφεύγετε τη χρήση του κινητού στο εσωτερικό κτιρίων, ιδίως εκείνων με μεταλλικό σκελετό. 

Μην αφήνετε τα παιδιά να κοιμούνται με το κινητό κάτω από το μαξιλάρι ή στο κομοδίνο. Μην αφήνετε παιδιά ηλικίας κάτω των 18 ετών να χρησιμοποιούν κινητό, εκτός αν πρόκειται για έκτακτη ανάγκη. 

Επειδή το θέμα είναι σοβαρό, αφορά όλους μας και περιλαμβάνει όχι μόνο τα κινητά, αλλά και τα ασύρματα DECT και το WiFi, τις αόρατες ακτινοβολίες που μόνοι μας επιλέγουμε να δεχόμαστε καθημερινά, έχει κανείς υπόψη του άλλα στοιχεία;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 14, 2009)

Θυμάμαι οτι πριν από ένα χρόνο περίπου, σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ, είχα ξεκινήσει ένα παρόμοιο θέμα και είχαν δοθεί πολλοί και χρήσιμοι σχετικοί σύνδεσμοι. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια, πόσο επίκαιρα είναι αυτά τώρα πια.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 15, 2009)

Υπάρχει μια έρευνα του Πολυτεχνείου που την είχα δει πριν ένα χρόνο να παρουσιάζεται σε ντοκιμαντέρ. Μάλιστα είχαν κατασκευάσει κάτι κλωβούς για να καλύπτουμε το ασύρματο ή μια άλλη συσκευή που εκπέμπει την ακτινοβολία του κινητού στο αυτοκίνητο προς τα έξω. 
Αυτό που είχα διαβάσει και ακούσει μετά σε αυτό το ντοκιμαντέρ ήταν πως η ακτινοβολία από το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο που όλοι έχουμε διαπερνάει τους τοίχους, οπότε καλό είναι να μην το έχουμε κοντά στο παιδικό δωμάτιο τουλάχιστον.
Όσο κι αν φαίνεται απίστευτο ακόμα και το ρολόι-ραδιόφωνο που έχουμε δίπλα στο κεφάλι μας συνήθως, εκπέμπει πολλή ακτινοβολία. Εγώ το αντικατέστησα με ένα παλιομοδίτικο απλό με μπαταρία.
Πρακτικά μιλώντας, για δοκιμάστε να μιλήσετε στο κινητό δέκα λεπτά και άνω να δείτε μετά το αυτί σας και το κεφάλι σας πώς θα είναι. Προσωπικά αναγκάστηκα να το κάνω μερικές φορές και μετά άρχισα να ζαλίζομαι και με πονούσε ελαφρά το αυτί. Σύμπτωση; 

Δυστυχώς, το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο χρειάζεται... 

Βεβαίως και είναι σοβαρό το θέμα, αλλά προσπαθούν όλοι να μας πείσουν ότι δεν τρέχει τίποτα. Γι' αυτό και αν παρατηρήσετε στις αμερικανικές ταινίες, κανείς δεν χρησιμοποιεί hands free!


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 15, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Βεβαίως και είναι σοβαρό το θέμα, αλλά προσπαθούν όλοι να μας πείσουν ότι δεν τρέχει τίποτα. Γι' αυτό και αν παρατηρήσετε στις αμερικανικές ταινίες, κανείς δεν χρησιμοποιεί hands free!



Ο λόγος που στις αμερικάνικες ταινίες δεν χρησιμοποιούν hands free είναι άλλος και καθαρά σκηνοθετικός. Δεν έχει σχέση.


----------



## Philip (Sep 15, 2009)

Για μια ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση σήμερα σ' αυτό ακριβώς το θέμα, βλ. εδώ -
http://badscience.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=11701&p=238165#p238165


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2009)

Πολλή πλάκα έχει αυτό το φόρουμ, Φίλιπ! Ιδιαιτέρως μού άρεσε το νήμα Abuse someone in response to something abusive.


----------



## Philip (Sep 15, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Πολλή πλάκα έχει αυτό το φόρουμ, Φίλιπ! Ιδιαιτέρως μού άρεσε το νήμα Abuse someone in response to something abusive.



Οι πιο πολλοί που γράφουν είναι γιατροί, βιολόγοι, μηχανικοί, ακαδημαϊκοί κλπ., και μαθαίνεις πολλά από τις πιο σοβαρές συζητήσεις. but they also let their hair down. Εσύ βλέπω τους έπιασες σε κάτι στιγμές χαλάρωσης ))


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2009)

daeman said:


> Επειδή το θέμα είναι σοβαρό, αφορά όλους μας και περιλαμβάνει όχι μόνο τα κινητά, αλλά και τα ασύρματα DECT και το WiFi, τις αόρατες ακτινοβολίες που μόνοι μας επιλέγουμε να δεχόμαστε καθημερινά, έχει κανείς υπόψη του άλλα στοιχεία;



Απλά ότι οι σχετικές μελέτες μέχρι στιγμής δεν είναι ανεξάρτητες, οπότε είναι δύσκολο να ξέρουμε. Παλιότερα φώναζαν να καθόμαστε μακρυά από την τηλεόραση, σήμερα μακρυά από το κινητό. Η κινητή τηλεφωνία έχει κλείσει δεκαετία στην Ευρώπη (σε μεγάλη κλίμακα), το WiFi κοντεύει κι αυτό τα δέκα, ακόμα δεν έχουμε αρχίσει να γεννάμε δικέφαλα τέρατα, ούτε έχουμε πάθει λευχαιμία. είναι νωρίς ακόμα ή είναι αβάσιμοι οι φόβοι μας;

Κινητά τηλέφωνα, φούρνοι μικροκυμάτων Γουάι Φάι κλπ δουλεύουν όλα στην ίδια συχνότητα, 2.4 γιγακύκλους στη ζώνη ISM. 
Όσοι ανησυχούν ας φτιάξουν μικρούς κλωβούς Φαραντέι γύρω τους, γιατί δεν έχει νόημα γύρω από το τηλέφωνό τους (δε θα λειτουργεί το τηλέφωνο). Υπάρχει επίσης μπογιά που λέει ότι προστατεύει από την εξωτερική ακτινοβολία, αλλά πιθανόν να είναι άχρηστη. Επίσης, οι νέες μέθοδοι κατασκευής σπιτιών, με μεταλλικό πλέγμα, κάνουν τα σπίτια κλωβούς Φαραντέι. Μην ξεχνάμε επίσης ότι για να δουλέψουν όλα αυτά χρειάζονται κατευθυντικές κεραίες, δηλαδή κεραίες που εκπέμπουν- λαμβάνουν σε μία διεύθυνση με μικρή διαρροή στις άλλες κατευθύνσεις. Kάπως έτσι δηλαδή. Άμα δεν είμαστε μέσα στον κύριο λοβό, δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα. Και επί τη ευκαιρία τέτοιες κεραίες είναι και οι κεραίες της τηλεόρασης, οι απλές Γιαγκι- Ούντα, που χρησιμοποιούνται εβδομήντα χρόνια (σε άλλες συχνότητες, ίσως). 
Οπότε λέω απλά ότι δεν ξέρω.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 18, 2009)

Πολλά στοιχεία -και σε pdf για κατέβασμα- από το Environmental Working Group για ενημέρωση, αλλά και διάφορες πρακτικές πληροφορίες και τρόπους προστασίας.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 18, 2009)

SBE said:


> Η κινητή τηλεφωνία έχει κλείσει δεκαετία στην Ευρώπη (σε μεγάλη κλίμακα), το WiFi κοντεύει κι αυτό τα δέκα, ακόμα δεν έχουμε αρχίσει να γεννάμε δικέφαλα τέρατα, ούτε έχουμε πάθει λευχαιμία. είναι νωρίς ακόμα ή είναι αβάσιμοι οι φόβοι μας;



Ε, όχι και αβάσιμοι οι φόβοι. Οι πάσης φύσεως καρκίνοι θερίζουν και για όλα φταίει το τσιγάρο. Εγώ πάλι λέω ότι το χρησιμοποιούν ως αποδιοπομπαίο τράγο για να του φορτώσουν όλα τα κακά. Οι γέροι στο χωριό μου κάπνιζαν στούκας όλη τους τη ζωή και πέθαιναν στα βαθειά γεράματα από καρδιά ή εγκεφαλικό. Επιπλέον, πρώην συνάδελφος ήταν όλη την ημέρα στο κινητό, επειδή ο άντρας της δούλευε σε εταιρεία κινητής τηλεφωνίας και μιλούσαν δωρεάν και βγάλανε και οι δύο, όγκους στην περιοχή γύρω από το αυτί. Παραπάνω λεπτομέρειες όμως δεν ξέρω.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Οι γέροι στο χωριό μου κάπνιζαν στούκας όλη τους τη ζωή και πέθαιναν στα βαθειά γεράματα από καρδιά ή εγκεφαλικό.


Πράγματι — ή από πέσιμο. :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2009)

Κάτι σχετικό που βρήκα τυχαία, για όσους ενδιαφέρονται:

Το πρόγραμμα *pedion24**,* που αναπτύχθηκε από το Εργαστήριο Κινητών Ραδιοεπικοινωνιών του Εθνικού Μετσόβιου Πολυτεχνείου, το Εργαστήριο Ραδιοεπικοινωνιών του Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης και το Εργαστήριο Συστημάτων Υπολογιστών & Επικοινωνιών του Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου, έχει σκοπό τη συνεχή καταγραφή των επιπέδων της ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας σε διάφορες περιοχές της Ελλάδας. Τα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεων δημοσιεύονται καθημερινά στην παρούσα ιστοσελίδα.

Η "παρούσα ιστοσελίδα" εδώ: http://www.pedion24.gr/gr/index_gr.jsp


----------

